# Custom ROM for LG - V900?



## musheercmr (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi gents, still i didn get any single update on my LG G-Slate (V900). so i am still running on androide 3.0.
Anyone can help me to get 3.1 or 3.2 stock ROM for V900 or any best custom ROM ?

please help me.....
















Musheer


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wrong forum, but we are working on CM9 for the v900|v905r|v909.


----------

